

How would you define a niche market? - myoung8

Put a number on it (or a range). Would 100M total potential users be niche? 50M? 10M? 1M?
======
rms
It's not something that is important, it's a very vague descriptor.

Some may consider "teachers" a niche market, others "elementary special ed
teachers in Ohio" a niche market.

